# The Frozen Chosen



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 28, 2009)

Courtesy of The Sacred Sandwich






*Peggy couldn’t be sure, but she had a funny feeling that Bob and his son 
had become Hyper-Calvinists.*


----------



## nicnap (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)

I doubt it. Do you see how that boy is raising his arm!!!! Obviously a member of some charismatic cult.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## jfschultz (Feb 28, 2009)

Way back at the 1970 Pensacola Theological Institute, the air conditioning was set quite cold. Someone put into the Q&A panel box...



> "Many are cold and a few are frozen."



(One of the fond memories of the week my wife and I met.)


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 28, 2009)

forwarding to my friend who talks about "those predestinationists"


----------



## Ivan (Feb 28, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I doubt it. Do you see how that boy is raising his arm!!!! Obviously a member of some charismatic cult.



I think he's getting ready to whack an Arminian! Kinda like 'What a Mole'.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 28, 2009)

Wait a minute...see their painted smiles...and the plastic personalities...I think they are hyper-Osteenites!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't be....the kid has a Hogfarmers of America patch on his jacket.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 28, 2009)

Your right, I guess they ain't keeping Kosher either!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Timothy William (Feb 28, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> I doubt it. Do you see how that boy is raising his arm!!!! Obviously a member of some charismatic cult.



There's a fine art to knowing exactly what angle one's arms can deviate from one's side during the singing. More than about about 30 degrees and one could be mistaken for an enthusiast; less than perhaps 1o degrees and one might come under suspicion of hyper Calvinism.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 28, 2009)

If it is raised about 30o above the shoulder, the blond hair and blue eyes may signify a totally different allegiance.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 28, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> If it is raised about 30o above the shoulder, the blond hair and blue eyes may signify a totally different allegiance.



Funny you should mention this....

Also from The Sacred Sandwich....







*Raising their right hands and pledging to support Pope Benedict in his fight against 
anti-Semitism, the group of priests suddenly realized their grave mistake.*


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 28, 2009)




----------

